# Electro swing/Jazz appreciation



## Qiyu (Jan 21, 2020)

So it's 2020, and I'm just remembering how great of a genre electro swing. Considering we're entering our on roaring 20's, I was wondering if there was anybody out there who like jazz/electro swing and wanted to share it.





I'd post something related to electro swing, but I don't want to post any of the hour+ compilations I'm finding on youtube. Seems excessive.


----------

